# List of UK Suppliers of Kopi Luwak (Civet Coffee)



## MikeHag

*LIST OF UK SUPPLIERS OF KOPI LUWAK*

www.firebox.com Yes, the online 'gimmicks' shop.

www.seaislandcoffee.com

www.thebeanshop.com

www.finestcoffee.co.uk

www.djmiles.co.uk

www.whittard.co.uk

www.shopdrury.com (Drury Tea & Coffee)

www.urbancoffee.co.uk

www.elephantmountaincoffee.com

www.coffee-direct.co.uk

www.macbeans.com/

(Please feel free to post details of other companies and the list will be updated. NB Please provide a link to the supplier's kopi luwak webpage or I can't add them to the list)

This thread has been created as a result of previous threads discussing Kopi Luwak (also known as Civet Coffee). This coffee is possibly the most controversial of all coffees in the world, for a number of reasons:

1. It is reputed to be the world's most expensive coffee.

2. Some say it tastes fantastic, whilst others say it tastes terrible.

3. There are claims that a large proportion of the kopi luwak sold is infact 'fake', and has not undergone the product's infamous processing through the digestive system of civets.

4. Perhaps most importantly, there have been numerous published works providing evidence that the process for producing it can sometimes be unethical and cruel to the animals involved.

5. Conversely, many suppliers of Kopi Luwak claim that their product comes from free-roaming wild civets and involves no animal cruelty.

*The extent to which claims of unethical or indeed ethical practises are adopted throughout the global production of kopi luwak has not yet been confirmed. This presents consumers with a moral dilemma... to buy or not to buy.*

*
*

I have my own personal views, but this thread needs to be impartial so I will withhold them. Some forum members have requested that a list of UK suppliers of Kopi Luwak be posted. The list itself is also intended to take a neutral stance; on the one hand it may be used by readers as a means of helping find sellers, and on the other hand it may be used to enable buyers to avoid those suppliers who sell it. If a supplier on this list subsequently removes Kopi Luwak from their offering, they will be removed from this list upon request.

*I encourage anyone considering buying Kopi Luwak to conduct your own research into the ethics of the product, and then make your own informed choice before buying it or any other product from these suppliers.*

*
*


----------



## vintagecigarman

Nice piece of work, Mike. A very measured approach which can offend no-one. Thanks.


----------



## Sam__G

Thanks for making the list, I'll certainly avoid all of them. I'm not 100% convinced that their name should be removed from the page though, predominantly because it seems to feature as a guest coffee due to small quantities on most sites and thus is taken off the site due to supply rather than ethical values. Chances are, IMO, that it will return to these sites.

It's a hard one to call but I personally wouldn't want to support these companies where there is even a chance that it will return.


----------



## nekromantik

I never heard about this before and now I have...I do not know that to say!

Why would anyone want to drink coffee that has been excreted from a animal no matter how well its washed!


----------



## Outlaw333

CoffeeDirect.co.uk


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks. Brief update... I've drafted a standard email that I plan to send to each supplier so they are aware of some of the arguments on both sides, and can begin to make an informed choice themselves regarding whether or not to continue supplying it. The aim is to work with the suppiers on their informed choice, not against them.


----------



## MikeHag

Outlaw333 said:


> CoffeeDirect.co.uk


I don't see it on their website. Could you please provide a URL?


----------



## Spazbarista

My guess, based on a fair bit of experience of SE Asia, would be that the likelihood of much of this stuff being genuine is quite small. It wouldn't be very difficult to put the green beans through some sort of process that mimics the heat and moisture of a few hours in a digestive system ( ie a stove top pot in somebody's backyard in the sun with a sprinkling of water)

Certainly in Vietnam, Chon coffee (civet coffee) is almost always just robusta that has been played around with.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

MikeHag said:


> I don't see it on their website. Could you please provide a URL?


I think he meant coffee-direct

http://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/kopi-luak.htm

Chris


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks Chris. List updated.


----------



## Stevenp6

The great taste of the coffee comes from the fact that the creature selects the best and most ripe beans to consume. If the civet is caged and force fed the beans then this goes out the window. Cruel to the creature, coffee not so good.


----------



## wastedhours

I have to admit, I didn't know how it was made en masse, so never really knew about the animal cruelty implications. Is there any actual "wild" production of it remaining?


----------



## Outlaw333

MikeHag said:


> I don't see it on their website. Could you please provide a URL?


Found it

http://www.coffee-direct.co.uk/kopi-luak.htm


----------



## Outlaw333

Sorry, I just realized that I was beaten to the punch. That was the one I mean't though.


----------



## Outlaw333

wastedhours said:


> I have to admit, I didn't know how it was made en masse, so never really knew about the animal cruelty implications. Is there any actual "wild" production of it remaining?


It is in some cases available but as Mike and I were talking about in a previous post, wild or not, it is still exacerbating the problem and would be best to act by means of total Boycott.


----------



## MikeHag

As mentioned in previous posts (definitely worth a read) there are few facts when it comes to this product, and that is arguably because the facts are deliberately obscured by those with a financial interest in its ongoing supply. So for the moment we can only rely on anecdotal evidence to make our personal judgements. That anecdotal evidence points to the chances of any kopi luwak you might buy being either (a) battery farmed and hence contributing to the capture, abuse and death of wild civets, or (b) not from civets at all, and actually just terrible beans full of defects.

Put it this way... even one of the main importers of this has openly said that 80% of the stuff she handles is battery farmed. In reality this figure is probably higher (an Indonesian farmer told me face-to-face it was simply not possible to collect enough for commercial sale), and then when you add in the fake bags, you're talking probably a 2% chance of getting something from the wild. But is that 2% ethical? No. Not when the pursuit of it results in the unethical 98%.

Kopi Luwak beans are the coffee equivalent of blood diamonds. Make your own choice, but personally I don't want blood on my hands.


----------



## Outlaw333

^ What He Said! ^


----------



## onemac

According to the Book of Faces - MacBeans

http://www.macbeans.com/

I am disappointed.

Al


----------



## lookseehear

I just saw that too, what a shame! Their justification:

"The coffee comes from the Wahanna plantation which I visited last year.. I met the animals & their keepers and there was absolutely nothing that concerned me, if there was I wouldn't have imported some in the first place. The 'Luwaks' were all very healthy & the conditions spotless. The animals eat the beans voluntary, there's no force feeding ala 'Foie Gras,' infact the 'Luwaks are omnivores and in the wild the males often eat their young, infact we saw quite a lot of wild droppings which are also collected... Actually it's no surprise they like to eat the coffee beans, the red cherries out there are lovely & sweet... to tell the truth we kept eating them ourselves. except we spat out the stone!"


----------



## MikeHag

Just to clarify something regarding the term "force feeding" that is often used. Personally I would not use that term as it is misleading. The animals are not 'stuffed' with coffee beans. What happens is that the only food they are provided with in their cage is coffee fruit. Civets are indeed omnivores, as the Macbeans comment states... just like humans. (I'm not sure why they make a comment about them eating their young... as if the civets are starving and somehow grateful at being condemned to life in a cage!) Their primary diet is the fruit of trees within the tropical ecosystems of asia, and they have a secondary diet of small mammals and insects. Coffee fruit is just one of the many things they *need *to eat to survive, and therefore when they are caged and only fed coffee fruit, this is forcing them to eat it as they have no alternative. It is an unhealthy diet, and the animals are not likely to survive long on it... which is, in a perverse way, a good thing as their early death puts an end to their suffering quicker.

The most disturbing part of the comments made by Macbeans is that they have seen the battery farming happening and see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## MikeHag

I'm in dialogue with the owner of MacBeans. Hopefully we can encourage them to make a change.


----------



## MikeHag

Firebox.com added to list.


----------



## MikeHag

Here's a new and rather depressing discovery regarding Indonesia's kopi luwak production. There is a book (written in Indonesian) entitled "Making profit from Kopi Luwak" Click for a translation of the marketing blurb, of which here are a few extracts:



> Just imagine, the price of a cup of civet coffee can reach hundreds of thousands of rupiah.





> civet cat also have unexpected benefits for *the meat to cure asthma *and hormones can be used as *raw material for making perfume*.





> can be used as a pet.





> before starting doing business of civet coffee, take some other technical preparations. Such as having a pet civet, *make pens*





> Even the President of Indonesia...delivered civet coffee as souvenirs from Indonesia to the Prime Minister of Australia when a visit to Australia in early March 2010





> the authors suggest to anyone who will start businesses, to create new business opportunities, produce civet coffee. 98 thick books of this page will cover how to plow profits from the comprehensive civet coffee business


This is info directly from Indonesia... pretty much a guidebook encouraging anyone to go out, capture and cage a civet to start making money. I'm glad I found this, because it helps shed factual light on the Kopi Luwak industry.

The more I learn about it, the more it seems that there is a massive problem in terms of cultural difference. All of the above statements seem to be completely acceptable in Indonesian culture. This matches my own experience from several visits.

I must stress, I am not and have never been critical of Indonesia culture. It is actually my favourite country! The people are wonderful. But...

But some of their norms and values are so contrary to western ones, and I am honestly starting to wonder how we can ever put an end to Kopi Luwak whilst Indonesians see nothing wrong with the situation. How can an entire country's cultural values be changed? If many Indonesians still think it is amusing to hunt and eat Orang Utans (once again, this is first hand info from my visits) when there are classed as an endangered species, why on earth would they ever care about civets?

Perhaps trying to remove the western demand for Kopi Luwak will work. But if that approach is to make a big impression against the weight of an entire nation then it needs some form of public backing... something (or someone) bigger and more influential than already exists.

For now, I'm just going to keep fighting this one small battle at a time. Surely every bit helps. It has to.


----------



## Outlaw333

I think the only way to really make an impact from here would be to aim to shut off the western consumer end in order to make it as unviable a business as possible, with the civet coffee industry hopefully having suffered a massive sucker-punch and dwindling revenue then attack it at the source and aim to help those involved into more ethical positions within the real coffee industry.


----------



## Outlaw333

Hey mike, to help you make your case with the roasters and suppliers, how about making up a petition for all of us to sign, pubicise it to every person that you know, take cards with the web address to events, coffee shops and anybody who will support you, try and get some big influential names behind the campaign, take that petition to the roasters and suppliers, or as far as the war on civet coffee takes you, use it as an army to help back up the argument, I would happily sign it along with my family and friends, I am also willing to help you anywhere I can if you need it. I actually think you could begin a major campaign, I'll tell you what, I bet Hugh Fernley Whittingstall and that lot would jump on. I think this kind of revolution and mass education of the western world would be the only thing to really make a huge impact.


----------



## onemac

MikeHag said:


> I'm in dialogue with the owner of MacBeans. Hopefully we can encourage them to make a change.


Tell them I'll come visit and buy all my beans for a year from them. It would be worth the 130 mile round trip twice a month!

Al


----------



## Outlaw333

Mike!!! I was just cleaning up my mailbox and look what I found buried in there!!

Hi Nick

Hope you are enjoying your last batch of Yirgacheffe , its a great

coffee ( new batch in soon )

As you know we always try to offer exciting and interesting coffees.

I have been made aware, that there are recent concerns with regard to

the treatment of animals in the production of Kopi Luwak .

I dont know yet as to whether or not these concerns are justified

however , I have decided that until I can verify the way its produced we

won't be selling it. Its off the site.

Just thought you might like to know

Best

Richard

Roastmaster

--

Richard Jansz

The Coffee Compass Ltd

[email protected]

How brilliant is that?!!! That will hopefully be a civet or two saved, another roasters support in the fight, plus I can go back to my regular weekly Coffee Compass order and whole heartedly enjoy their sublime coffees once again!!!! You can actually try what I was always raving on about aswell!!

I have just sent them an email showing my gratitude.


----------



## MikeHag

That is great news Nick. I'll try to contact them myself to see if I can help at all.

So was it the Tunki you got from them?


----------



## MWJB

The issue surrounding the whole Kopi Luwak industry seem pretty complex and "many tentacled" to me. As such, attempts to do away with the industry may need multiple spearheads.

Firstly, you have rural people with a potential goldmine under their noses (well, a goldmine for an exploitative entrepeneur, if not the farmers/scat collectors themselves but at least they might manage "subsistence")...if "popcorn enriched fox poo" became a desirable commodity, to the tune of £300/kg, in the far east, then a whole bunch of UK pet rabbits would become homeless overnight as Britons set traps & stocked up on popcorn & fox traps. Take away the KL and what is the resource that the rural Indonesians will turn to next, to replace that little money-spinner?

They already have the coffee, so will worldwide coffee lovers pay a premium for Indonesian coffee with provenance that has never entered a civet cat's digestive tract? An ethical "civet protection tax" if you will, like your tree you pay for when you fly? Even my local Tesco used to stock Blue Mountain at £120/Kg (...hmmm, perhaps the "used to sell" is the answer in itself). Such a move would be damaging to the KL industry specifically, but less so at grass roots...if it were feasible (unlikely).

If the original production of KL was just a natural turn of events, similarly but on a different tack, wouldn't a certified provenance of traditional methods, like say Champagne or German beer purity laws, help "responsible" producers? (Though, of course, it strikes me that in any such venture, that cheap/non-provenance versions eventually establish their own market...my favourite sparkling wine comes from NZ & I don't know whether to believe it, but someone even tried to tell me that the Americans make a kind of a whisky!!! :-0...just kidding, I've done as much to keep Wild Turkey in business as anyone I know!).

If the UK market collapses through boycott (it won't, I suspect a significant proportion of sales are via "oddity/gimmick/speciality present" avenues, occasional gifts & one-offs - sellers may, or may not be coffee lovers & even if none of them were, novelty internet entrepeneurs would still find the proposition attractive) you still have wealthy, emerging markets in the East. A legislative ban on imports of the stuff seem to be the only way to kill the market here (EU) & US...In fact, in light of certain cheeses (masu casu), crisp flavours, bombay duck & other products that have come under the spotlight/axe, there may be a reasonable chance of obtaining an EU ban on imports on 'elf & safety'/ethical grounds? I'm surprised that it has not already met with some kind of import ban in the US. Does it sell in Australia?

From a "layperson's" perspective, I used to think KL was an urban myth, I only realised it wasn't when it was featured on an episode of CSI & I subsequently googled it - OK, hands up, you got me...it went on my fantasy shopping list, right under Galapagos Tortoise liver "as recommended by Charles Darwin!" & ambergris...;-). Only through reading posts on this forum did I realise that it was farmed in any way whatsoever...I suspect the majority of the population here either don't know/don't care/wouldn't touch it with a bargepole anyway, it could slip out of the market place without anyone noticing..."anyone", that is, that doesn't earn off the back of it & such people have little incentive to discontinue selling it. But, as previously noted, the lack of a UK market may not have any impact on the incentive for engaging in such a farming venture in the first place (you know they are just going to throw chicken, cod & salmon farming straight back at us when challenged) & may only cause a mild "blip" in market price worldwide. An EU ban would get more notice.

Sorry, just some rambling thoughts...not much tangible help.


----------



## MikeHag

Talking about it helps







For too long the industry has taken the head-in-the-sand approach, which has allowed the civet coffee market, and battery farms, to steadily grow.

There WILL be a watershed moment eventually, when some person or authority does something with enough impact to make the public or global regulators stop and think. We're a long way from that, but every single person who spreads the word, who rejects Kopi Luwak (however it is named), is sowing a seed that will hopefully grow into a forest of anti-KL sentiment, and get farmers focused on producing quality coffee instead.


----------



## Outlaw333

Well said Mike. Every triumph, however small is a triumph none the less and its like how word of a really good coffee house will go from just 1 or 2 people enjoying a coffee and the vibe, they may tell 2 or 3 people each, maybe 1 or 2 of those will visit and have a similar experience, before you know it, there are people coming from all ends of the country to pay a visit!

I also think, particularly the supporting roasters who have learned the facts and actually taken such a high earner off their menus, I'm sure if they are going to go to the trouble, they will want to ensure that as big an impact as possible is being made.


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh, forgot to say, yes it was the Tunki that I recommended. It is up to you whether you take it as standard or like myself you might actually prefer it a bit roastier, I find that it doesn't lose anything desirable but just really coaxes out its best qualities. To have it this way it involves dropping them a quick email after ordering just to say you would like the fuller roast profile.

I seem to remember that you are also a fan of Finca de Licho, of which they should still have some and very nice it is too.


----------



## MikeHag

I believe Howard Barwick used Tunki in his winning set at the Midlands heat of the UKBC last week


----------



## Outlaw333

Oh wow! well i said it was good!!


----------



## 7tenths

I'd certainly never buy it ! Why, because there are a plenty of alternatives to keep me happy for an eternity....all without the questionable ethics issue. Thanks for the 'heads-up' Mike


----------



## MikeHag

Edited following gary's post below.


----------



## garyw

Hi Mike

Im not quite sure what has happened here.

Firstly, it would be appreciated if you remove Rave coffee from your list of suppliers of Kopi Luwak. Rave has never sold Kopi in its entire trading history.

Secondly, Rave had no idea of the situation regarding the battery farming methods employed in Indonesia for the production of the coffee. I ran a series of articles pertaining to the coffee, with no recommendation for or against, it was merely information about poop coffee. We had no idea of the prevailing ethics of production.

Whilst I appreciate your sensitivities regarding the situation, you have made a false allegation against us which is detrimental to both your credibility as a purveyor of accuracy, and us as an ethical coffee supplier. Had you taken the time to explain your reason for removing us from your twitter connection, it would have saved a lot of unpleasantness and inaccuracy for this forum.

Rave has no interest in promoting anything but good coffee. We as individuals and as a business had no comprehension of the extent to which the market suppliers in Indonesia had changed the production.

I view this as a lesson for both of us. Firstly that we as individuals look into the background a little more, and that you as an individual do not assume that others know what you know. We didnt, and via this listing on this page, you have penalised us for our ignorance and perhaps harmed our business on an untruth.

A simple pointing in the right direction would have sufficed.

with best wishes

Dr Gary Weaver on behalf of http://ravecoffee.co.uk

[email protected]



MikeHag said:


> *LIST OF UK SUPPLIERS OF KOPI LUWAK*
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk
> 
> http://www.firebox.com Yes, the online 'gimmicks' shop.
> 
> http://www.seaislandcoffee.com
> 
> http://www.thebeanshop.com
> 
> http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk CURRENTLY REMOVING IT FROM THEIR PRODUCT RANGE!
> 
> http://www.finestcoffee.co.uk
> 
> http://www.djmiles.co.uk
> 
> http://www.whittard.co.uk
> 
> http://www.shopdrury.com (Drury Tea & Coffee)
> 
> http://www.urbancoffee.co.uk
> 
> http://www.elephantmountaincoffee.com
> 
> http://www.coffee-direct.co.uk
> 
> http://www.macbeans.com/
> 
> http://www.ravecoffee.co.uk
> 
> (Please feel free to post details of other companies and the list will be updated. NB Please provide a link to the supplier's kopi luwak webpage or I can't add them to the list)
> 
> This thread has been created as a result of previous threads discussing Kopi Luwak (also known as Civet Coffee). This coffee is possibly the most controversial of all coffees in the world, for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. It is reputed to be the world's most expensive coffee.
> 
> 2. Some say it tastes fantastic, whilst others say it tastes terrible.
> 
> 3. There are claims that a large proportion of the kopi luwak sold is infact 'fake', and has not undergone the product's infamous processing through the digestive system of civets.
> 
> 4. Perhaps most importantly, there have been numerous published works providing evidence that the process for producing it can sometimes be unethical and cruel to the animals involved.
> 
> 5. Conversely, many suppliers of Kopi Luwak claim that their product comes from free-roaming wild civets and involves no animal cruelty.
> 
> *The extent to which claims of unethical or indeed ethical practises are adopted throughout the global production of kopi luwak has not yet been confirmed. This presents consumers with a moral dilemma... to buy or not to buy.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I have my own personal views, but this thread needs to be impartial so I will withhold them. Some forum members have requested that a list of UK suppliers of Kopi Luwak be posted. The list itself is also intended to take a neutral stance; on the one hand it may be used by readers as a means of helping find sellers, and on the other hand it may be used to enable buyers to avoid those suppliers who sell it. If a supplier on this list subsequently removes Kopi Luwak from their offering, they will be removed from this list upon request.
> 
> *I encourage anyone considering buying Kopi Luwak to conduct your own research into the ethics of the product, and then make your own informed choice before buying it or any other product from these suppliers.*
> 
> *
> *


----------



## MikeHag

Thank you for coming on the forum and clarifying, Gary. First, I apologise if placing your business on this list has caused you any upset. This isn't a blacklist, and its aims are stated above. Some kopi luwak sellers would be pleased to have us link to their website, so it works both ways. Secondly, however, I'm pleased that you infact have no intention of selling it. As a follower of your twitter and facebook pages what I saw was a growing frequency of posts that seemed to promote kopi luwak. Perhaps I misinterpreted some of them, as it seemed to me that you were in the process of adding it to your offering. If that was not the case then I again apologise for the confusion. I am removing you from the list, and if you wish I will request that a forum mod cleans up the last few posts.

I take on board what you say about my having discussed it with you. Usually I do just that with the roasters I find supporting kopi luwak. The problem is that many are not as quick to accept the ethical misgivings of the situation, and can be quite agressive, whilst some others just ignore my communications. Having been a 'crusader' trying to raise awareness for some time, I'm now feeling I'm losing the battle, so perhaps this contributed to my being mistaken in your case. In truth, I no longer plan to manage this list, nor try to spearhead any campaign to improve knowledge surrounding kopi-luwak. There are too many suppliers who are more interested in money than animal cruelty. In addition, a proper research trip is needed and I'm not in a position to donit right now. So I will continue to make my own personal choice to boycott any business that grows, supplies, buys, roasts, or in any way put a positive spin on Kopi Luwak, and simply hope that others continuevto do the same.

I also hope you do not mind if I re-follow you, as I do like your posts and it was only my aforementioned error that led me to unfollow you.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## MikeHag

Nick, one quick question. Any more news on compass coffee? Their website still promotes it (although it is also out of stock). Do they plan to update their website?


----------



## garyw

Hi Mike

No problems at all.

Being a frequent in and outer of the Philippines, and Kopi is only a couple of dollars a cup there, I never gave it any thought... as stated on RAVE site, I have not seen the change in production methods or force feeding.. My experience was in one native reserve where the Kopi were family pets being given fruit and bean to munch on and playing with the kids.

Everything is open to abuse, and I never gave it any consideration due to lack of knowledge. Now I know and it will be something to be aware of. Hopefully, for those that depend on the income, they dont succumb to the battery methods and continue to pick up the droppings in the wild and leave the animals alone. In any event, Rave will not be supporting the coffee.

see you on twitter.

gary


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks Gary. Appreciate your understanding.

You might be interested in this article, which includes the following quote from the Philippines' largest exporters of the product.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/-depth/10/30/11/ph-farmers-cash-civet-coffee-dung



> "I feel bad about it because we sort of opened a Pandora's box wherein people think it's all about money," Reyes said.
> 
> She estimated that 80 percent of civet coffee in the Philippines was now produced using caged animals, and said there were similar problems in Indonesia.


----------



## ariswin

Hi,

I'm from Indonesia and I have civet coffee production company.

Please visit my website for details

Thanks

Web link removed by mod.


----------



## mike 100

No thankyou!


----------



## Spazbarista

Consider it done...


----------



## Real Coffee Lover

MikeHag said:


> *LIST OF UK SUPPLIERS OF KOPI LUWAK*
> 
> www.coffeecompass.co.uk
> 
> www.firebox.com Yes, the online 'gimmicks' shop.
> 
> www.seaislandcoffee.com
> 
> www.thebeanshop.com
> 
> www.finestcoffee.co.uk
> 
> www.djmiles.co.uk
> 
> www.whittard.co.uk
> 
> www.shopdrury.com (Drury Tea & Coffee)
> 
> www.urbancoffee.co.uk
> 
> www.elephantmountaincoffee.com
> 
> www.coffee-direct.co.uk
> 
> www.macbeans.com/
> 
> www.theloveofcoffee.co.uk
> 
> (Please feel free to post details of other companies and the list will be updated. NB Please provide a link to the supplier's kopi luwak webpage or I can't add them to the list)
> 
> This thread has been created as a result of previous threads discussing Kopi Luwak (also known as Civet Coffee). This coffee is possibly the most controversial of all coffees in the world, for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. It is reputed to be the world's most expensive coffee.
> 
> 2. Some say it tastes fantastic, whilst others say it tastes terrible.
> 
> 3. There are claims that a large proportion of the kopi luwak sold is infact 'fake', and has not undergone the product's infamous processing through the digestive system of civets.
> 
> 4. Perhaps most importantly, there have been numerous published works providing evidence that the process for producing it can sometimes be unethical and cruel to the animals involved.
> 
> 5. Conversely, many suppliers of Kopi Luwak claim that their product comes from free-roaming wild civets and involves no animal cruelty.
> 
> *The extent to which claims of unethical or indeed ethical practises are adopted throughout the global production of kopi luwak has not yet been confirmed. This presents consumers with a moral dilemma... to buy or not to buy.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I have my own personal views, but this thread needs to be impartial so I will withhold them. Some forum members have requested that a list of UK suppliers of Kopi Luwak be posted. The list itself is also intended to take a neutral stance; on the one hand it may be used by readers as a means of helping find sellers, and on the other hand it may be used to enable buyers to avoid those suppliers who sell it. If a supplier on this list subsequently removes Kopi Luwak from their offering, they will be removed from this list upon request.
> 
> *I encourage anyone considering buying Kopi Luwak to conduct your own research into the ethics of the product, and then make your own informed choice before buying it or any other product from these suppliers.*
> 
> *
> *


Hi

I would like to add our site to your current list of approved retailers of Kopi Luwak. It's encouraging to know that there are forums such as this that will hopefully stop people from buying this coffee from sellers who only encourage this intensively farmed method.

Thank you and if you would like any further information then do please contact me

Sheldon

The Love Of Coffee


----------



## Real Coffee Lover

MikeHag said:


> *LIST OF UK SUPPLIERS OF KOPI LUWAK*
> 
> www.coffeecompass.co.uk
> 
> www.firebox.com Yes, the online 'gimmicks' shop.
> 
> www.seaislandcoffee.com
> 
> www.thebeanshop.com
> 
> www.finestcoffee.co.uk
> 
> www.djmiles.co.uk
> 
> www.whittard.co.uk
> 
> www.shopdrury.com (Drury Tea & Coffee)
> 
> www.urbancoffee.co.uk
> 
> www.elephantmountaincoffee.com
> 
> www.coffee-direct.co.uk
> 
> www.macbeans.com/
> 
> http://www.theloveofcoffee.co.uk
> 
> (Please feel free to post details of other companies and the list will be updated. NB Please provide a link to the supplier's kopi luwak webpage or I can't add them to the list)
> 
> This thread has been created as a result of previous threads discussing Kopi Luwak (also known as Civet Coffee). This coffee is possibly the most controversial of all coffees in the world, for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. It is reputed to be the world's most expensive coffee.
> 
> 2. Some say it tastes fantastic, whilst others say it tastes terrible.
> 
> 3. There are claims that a large proportion of the kopi luwak sold is infact 'fake', and has not undergone the product's infamous processing through the digestive system of civets.
> 
> 4. Perhaps most importantly, there have been numerous published works providing evidence that the process for producing it can sometimes be unethical and cruel to the animals involved.
> 
> 5. Conversely, many suppliers of Kopi Luwak claim that their product comes from free-roaming wild civets and involves no animal cruelty.
> 
> *The extent to which claims of unethical or indeed ethical practises are adopted throughout the global production of kopi luwak has not yet been confirmed. This presents consumers with a moral dilemma... to buy or not to buy.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> I have my own personal views, but this thread needs to be impartial so I will withhold them. Some forum members have requested that a list of UK suppliers of Kopi Luwak be posted. The list itself is also intended to take a neutral stance; on the one hand it may be used by readers as a means of helping find sellers, and on the other hand it may be used to enable buyers to avoid those suppliers who sell it. If a supplier on this list subsequently removes Kopi Luwak from their offering, they will be removed from this list upon request.
> 
> *I encourage anyone considering buying Kopi Luwak to conduct your own research into the ethics of the product, and then make your own informed choice before buying it or any other product from these suppliers.*
> 
> *
> *


Hi Mike

I hope you're the right person to contact regarding this.

I did post a request recently to include our company on your trusted list of Kopi Luwak suppliers but I may have posted in the wrong place.

You can find our product page for Kopi Luwak here http://www.theloveofcoffee.co.uk/kopi-luwak-civet-cat-coffee-543-p.asp

If you need further information then do please contact me at [email protected] and I'll be happy to provide all the details you need.

Many thanks

Sheldon Fields


----------



## Real Coffee Lover

http://www.theloveofcoffee.co.uk


----------



## mike 100

This is just a trade advert or am I wrong?


----------



## Real Coffee Lover

mike 100 said:


> This is just a trade advert or am I wrong?


Hi Mike

I've just joined the forum and I posted my company link but not with the intention of posting an advert, so I apologise if it came across that way. All I wanted to do, as I see a list of Kopi Luwak suppliers, was to include my URL also.

If this isn't the correct way to submit a link could you tell me how I should go about it.

Many thanks

Sheldon


----------



## mike 100

Fair enough, i'm sure Glenn will advise you on the best way to advertise, I would also respectfully suggest that you read all the posts regarding Kopi Luwak, as I think you will find the list of suppliers was instigated not to promote it but to let members know who stocks it so they can then boycott that supplier if they so wish, as a lot of members on here do not agree with the production of Kopi Luwak despite claims of ethical treatment of civet cats.


----------



## uma_bica

You can add it to your list if you wish (Algerian Coffee Shop):

Algerian Coffee Shop


----------

